# Fluorescent Light Starters and Ballasts, Lower wattage work?



## frothhelmet (9 Apr 2010)

When buying a fluorescent light starter or a ballast, can you use them to start lower wattage (shorter) bulbs than they are designed for? Thanks.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Apr 2010)

*Re: Fluorescent Light Starters and Ballasts, Lower wattage w*

I purchased an 18w and I am running 15w on it without any problems.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Apr 2010)

*Re: Fluorescent Light Starters and Ballasts, Lower wattage w*

Hi all,
Yes within reason, they will overdrive the tube, and you will get more light but a shorter lamp life.
As an example the same T5 electronic ballast is rated from 14W to 22W, and a 14W tube will be significantly brighter with this ballast than one that is rated for 14W. This is also the reason why 14W fittings are so much brighter than 13W T5's. The 13W ballast drives lights from 8W to 13W so is running at the top of it's range, and the 14W at the bottom of it's and is effectively "overdriven". You'll also find the 13W ballast won't fire the 14W tubes, although you may get  some light and a lot of flickering.
cheers Darrel


----------



## frothhelmet (10 Apr 2010)

*Re: Fluorescent Light Starters and Ballasts, Lower wattage w*

Most fascinating. Thanks guys!


----------

